# Brittany Ferries



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Blimey I've just had a look at the cost of crossing the Channel in June via Poole/Cherbourg 8O going to need a bankloan I think, quote is £369 for our m/h


----------



## flexable54 (Apr 16, 2009)

:lol: :lol: never mind as they say you only get what you pay for !!


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Brittany ferries*

Well i've even looked at the tunnel but just dont fancy dragging all the way over there and then back down to Le Mans.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Stupidly looked at Portsmouth to Bilbao, £1110 return, then looked at Portsmouth Caen, £560.
That's a heck of a lot of money to save a tank of diesel and two days travelling. With the Tunnel free or at most £6, I think we shall stick to that.
Gerry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just let my BF property club card lapse due to high prices even with discount

Dave p


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

If you drive Poole to Dover then Calais to Cherbourg that will be about 470 miles so if you work it out at around 25 mpg you're not far from £100 just for fuel plus wear & tear ferry or tunnel cost and over a days driving And that is only one way.
If you do not use aire probably one night campsite. So probably not a lot of difference.

Steve


----------



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi, 
I looked at Plymouth - Santander at end of feb 7.5m van, £794 return...........rip off merchants I think !!

Simon.


----------



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

Double post........Sorry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Does the Plymouth - Santander cost include the cost of sea-sick tablets?

I have a strong suspicion that traversing the Bay of Biscay during February might indicate the need for them!

Try this link - P&O admittedly but same sea!!   






Best of luck, at least the tunnel doesn't rock and roll!

Dave


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Ha ha, like the video! I know a family who thought they would shortcut the journey to Spain in November by going down to Santander but were held on the docks for 3 days in the UK due to weather and then were sea sick for the whole of the journey there!

Anyway I can get to Santander (if I wanted to!) quicker than the ferry by driving via Dover Calais.

The portsmouth/cherbourg price is ridiculous and no amount of statistical massage will show it as anything else SWEETIE. (did they live in Poole and did they actually want to get to go to Cherbourg?

Again, I reckon I could get from my home to Le Mans quicker and cheaper by the Dover Clais route than I would by Poole/Plymouth etc. 

Whilst we are at it, if you based all your motorhoming involvement on cost effectivness, you'd sell it and go 5 star hotel and save money!


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

averhamdave said:


> Ha ha, like the video! I know a family who thought they would shortcut the journey to Spain in November by going down to Santander but were held on the docks for 3 days in the UK due to weather and then were sea sick for the whole of the journey there!
> 
> Anyway I can get to Santander (if I wanted to!) quicker than the ferry by driving via Dover Calais.
> 
> ...


What are you shouting my name for I'm not deaf. I was using it as a comparison to costs.
No they have not said they live in poole or want to go to cherbourg but as they listed the two ports I put it as a comparison.
Good for you if you can drive to santander quicker than the ferry can get there! I bought mine so I could stop as often as I wanted and enjoy. 
If I wanted to race everywhere I'd go and buy my E type jag back used to do 150mph but could not get bed & sink in.

Steve


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

For gawds sake chill out man, you'll give yourself a heart attack! :lol: 

I'm not shouting your name, in fact wish I hadn't mentioned it. Look at any of my postings and you'll see I print the members name I'm quoting in capitals. If I didn't can't you see how such a daft name as yours would look in normal text? "Hello sweetie......" :roll: 

If you wanted to ferry to Santander or even Cherbourg you wouldn't "be stopping as often as you wanted to and enjoy", would you? You be on a bleedin' boat not in your motorhome!

And anyway the 150mph E-Type is just another urban myth.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

averhamdave said:


> Whilst we are at it, if you based all your motorhoming involvement on cost effectivness, you'd sell it and go 5 star hotel and save money!


Totally agree, but I think we'd all admit cost effectiveness is NOT the main reason why we do things! :lol:

We live in Devon and use the Plymouth-Roscoff route quite often (we have a house a couple of hours away from Bordeaux), we tend to work the Friday during the day, catch the overnight ferry and sleep all the way and then arrive in France by 0800 to drive on - it makes it time effective for us as we can use the maximum amount of holiday time that MrsW gets.

BUT we would definitely agree that it is not a cheap option!

We have used Dover-Calais but it takes us two days extra and so is not so time effective.

It is always interesting to see the way the prices change as school holidays approach, try looking at them for before c/w over half-terms! 

But air fares do exactly the same thing - out of school holidays we can fly to Bergerac from a variety of airports for about £75 pp, during the school holidays it is nearer £200! 8O

OUCH ! 

I think it is termed the "market economy", but rip-off does seem easier to understand!

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Codfinger said:


> Blimey I've just had a look at the cost of crossing the Channel in June via Poole/Cherbourg 8O going to need a bankloan I think, quote is £369 for our m/h


Hi codfinger.
I can get you a 15% discount on BF or take a look at LD/Celtic to Cherbourg and Le-Havre.

Ray.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*tunnel*



GerryD said:


> Stupidly looked at Portsmouth to Bilbao, £1110 return, then looked at Portsmouth Caen, £560.
> That's a heck of a lot of money to save a tank of diesel and two days travelling. With the Tunnel free or at most £6, I think we shall stick to that.
> Gerry


How do you get the tunnel for free or £6.00, I recon that's a bargain.


----------



## Jayhawk (Jul 27, 2008)

If you want to see rip off prices look at P&O Portsmouth - Bilbao in January when Brittany Ferries Santander route is not running!!!!


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

For gawds sake chill out man, you'll give yourself a heart attack! 

1 Already had the heart attack & the angioplasty. 

I'm not shouting your name, in fact wish I hadn't mentioned it. Look at any of my postings and you'll see I print the members name I'm quoting in capitals. If I didn't can't you see how such a daft name as yours would look in normal text? "Hello sweetie......" 

2 I got my name because I sell sweets & capitals are shouting, so please talk softly because my hearing is ok. 

If you wanted to ferry to Santander or even Cherbourg you wouldn't "be stopping as often as you wanted to and enjoy", would you? You be on a bleedin' boat not in your motorhome! 

3 Would you not be relaxing & enjoying ready for your onward journey :roll: 

And anyway the 150mph E-Type is just another urban myth. 

4 If you had ever owned a 3.8 E Type jag you would realise it is no urban myth, but when it comes to trying to stop it with the dunlop brakes they had fitted you wonder how someone could build such a fast car with such poor brakes.

Steve

Sorry if I have gone off original topic


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Brittany ferries*

No they have not said they live in poole or want to go to cherbourg but as they listed the two ports I put it as a comparison.

Steve[/quote]

Well thats the thing I live close to Poole and just dont dont fancy driving all the way to the chunnel and back down to Le Mans, I was just comenting on how much the ferry prices seem to have gone up is this down to the exchange rate/credit crunch?
Chris


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

We usually go portsmouth /bilbao for winter trip to spain last year one way 7.5m m/h plus 3m trailer £290 this year wanted over £500 
Fortunately living in norfolk dover and the tunnel are not to bad so have booked tunnel for just m/h at £58 one way on 14th jan 7.50am. Book return when we make up our minds to come back.
Just have the drive through france in january ( I can feel the cold now)
Hope you get it sorted soon Chris.

Steve


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*brittany ferries*

Hey I could maybe do a top-gear and strap a large outboard on the back :roll:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

CELTIC LINK
21 November 2009 

The Norman Voyager was detained at Portsmouth on 19 November after failing an inspection. Problems related to fire safety, the watertight integrity of the vessel and staff safety training. In consequence the sailing to Cherbourg on 20 November was cancelled. The vessel, sub-chartered from LD Lines, is owned by Epic Shipping. She was reported back in service on 21 November but the Portsmouth-Cherbourg service has now been discontinued.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Quote*



Jayhawk said:


> If you want to see rip off prices look at P&O Portsmouth - Bilbao in January when Brittany Ferries Santander route is not running!!!!


Yep,

Was originally quoted £629 for 27th December one way, see my last post regarding this.

Trev


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We used to use Plymouth -Roscoff and Poole -Cherbourg as tuggers.
Now shortest route accross chanel.
Head for sunny area from there.

Holiday starts from the time we lock the front door.
Everything falls into place from then on. See a spot , like it and stay.

Ended up in Pisa last year. Were heading for Italian lakes.

dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*News*



raynipper said:


> CELTIC LINK
> 21 November 2009
> 
> The Norman Voyager was detained at Portsmouth on 19 November after failing an inspection. Problems related to fire safety, the watertight integrity of the vessel and staff safety training. In consequence the sailing to Cherbourg on 20 November was cancelled. The vessel, sub-chartered from LD Lines, is owned by Epic Shipping. She was reported back in service on 21 November but the Portsmouth-Cherbourg service has now been discontinued.
> ...


How alarming!


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

*and i thought mine was expensive til now!*

hi everyone

here's my 2 pence worth!

i have just booked and paid for portsmouth - st.malo return 16th dec ti jan 4th
we have dog in kennel return
we have a 8.7m x 3.2m motorhome and there are 3 of us
we have commodore class cabins both ways incl breakfasts

all this for £560

i think i did ok!

without the luxury of cabins you could have saved £140 on this booking and more still if there were only 2 of u and no dog

not too much of a rip off for me!

i did add up miles, fuel, time ,wear and tear on me and MH! and there isnt that much extra cost or lost!

just thought i'd share my experience

although i have yet to cross! might be a different story when i get back - we'll just have to see - either it will be the weather or not the bargain of the century!

will post back on jan 5th!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: News*



teemyob said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > CELTIC LINK
> ...


It's more than that. My wife was booked on that boat to come back to France friday 13th.Nov. She was almost relieved when the boat was cancelled but had to pay an extra £60 to get accross two days later on BF.

Ray.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: tunnel*



iandsm said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > Stupidly looked at Portsmouth to Bilbao, £1110 return, then looked at Portsmouth Caen, £560.
> ...


Tesco Clubcard Vouchers.
Gerry


----------



## zikomo46 (Oct 12, 2008)

Try LD Lines Portmouth to Le Havre. You don't get a bronze statue of a horse in the middle of a flash staircase - but you do get a ferry.


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

*TESCO*

Even with Tesco vouchers which I use 4 crossings a year I fail to see how you cross for 4x 6 which is £24?????????????????


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: TESCO*



Hymer1942 said:


> Even with Tesco vouchers which I use 4 crossings a year I fail to see how you cross for 4x 6 which is £24?????????????????


Try Clicking this Link<

Just paid £6 for my next trip with Eurotunnel, but usually try and get it for free. Just would have meant wasting deal vouchers by overpaying this time.

Need any help, search on this site







For "Tesco and Deals"

Any Wiser?

TM


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

*crossing*

for me bf every time is not the cheapest am not going to try to sell it on that but was fab - v courteous accom fab food excellent real start to hol and real treat - breakfast in cabin and access to dog all night tv/dvd etc newspapers room service - main mean at 10% off way to travel!!! lol! fortunately crossing was like a lake but roads tother side were a nightmare with the snow but thats for another post! lol


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Does BF still have a "flexible pricing" ticket policy? I stopped using BF after I booked a return overnight crossing from Portsmouth to Caen using the Ferrysavers website then received an email saying BF would only confirm my booking if I would accept a new (significantly increased) fare for that crossing due to flexible fare pricing. 

I told BF where to stick their flexible fare and cancelled the booking. Switched to Condor's Poole - St Malo crossing, which was much cheaper. 


SD


----------

